# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 32)



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._



*How many different woodworking catalogs are in your bathroom right now?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck and the monkey too...


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2014)

0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 3, 2014)

2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 3, 2014)

0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Aug 3, 2014)

0.....no room in my bathroom for a magazine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't keep them in the bathroom, Those go on the bedside table in the master bedroom. On that table right now there are 5 or 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2014)

0- magazines- a bunch...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 3, 2014)

0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2014)

One ammo catalog (Graf & Sons) and one copy of Independent Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine. Zero woodworking mags.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, we got away from having magazines and catalogs in the bathroom. Those staples can be very harsh. Now we're a Charmin family.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2014)

Brink said:


> Yeah, we got away from having magazines and catalogs in the bathroom. Those staples can be very harsh. Now we're a Charmin family.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Didn't know you were that refined....I always thought you just flung the poo.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Didn't know you were that refined....I always thought you just flung the poo.



Only if I'm outside or being stared at.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2014)

A bunch, magazines and of many kinds. A magazine rack right next to the toilet. Motorcycles, guns, wood working, machining. I call it the library, LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RJH (Aug 3, 2014)

0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2014)

0 - Just don't care to hang around that long. 0 magazines period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2014)

None. Now I just take my tablet so I can WB in the WC!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 3, 2014)

None in my bathroom, but 14 in my office... Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2014)

None... I prefer a more comfortable seat if I'm gonna read something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

